# How to bypass proxy authentication



## akhilc47 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,
I've an internet connection in my hostel via LAN. It has a proxy and port number. It'll also need an authentication which is provided to each student for connecting to internet. I've purchased a windows phone, Nokia Lumia 720 and I'm now trying to setup a wifi hotspot in my laptop so that I can access internet from my phone. I can create a hotspot using softwares like virtual router,connectify etc. and I can give the proxy inside the wifi in phone. But the authentication is not possible in phone. I can browse the web using IE in phone because it asks for the authentication when I open it, but other apps like store for an example doesn't have an option for username and password. My friends having android can bypass by rooting and something else. But windows phone doesn't seem to have any option whatsoever. Is there any wifi hotspot application where I can give all these details easily? btw I asked this question in windowsphone section and didn't get any answer. Thanks for reading and please share any idea


----------

